# Jd lt133



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I am considering buying a John Deere LT133. It has a Koehler engine and a 38" deck, my yard is not huge and a lot of plantings. I was wondering if this is an upgraded mower from the models that are sold at Lowes and other discount stores..
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ted Bush said:


> I am considering buying a John Deere LT133. It has a Koehler engine and a 38" deck, my yard is not huge and a lot of plantings. I was wondering if this is an upgraded mower from the models that are sold at Lowes and other discount stores..
> Thanks, Ted


Not sure about that specifically, but it is a "lawn tractor", which is middle of the road for John Deere.


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

There a Great Tractor, No Longer In Production, Parts Are Still Available From Deere, Kohler Command Engines Are Great Long Lasting Engines, & As long As the 38'' Deck Is Non Mulching you Should be Okay.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much horsepower on those 110s?


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

7 - 10hp, 
7hp 63 - 67 
8hp 68 - 70
10hp 70 - 74


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a chance to buy a 67, but the guy was smoking crack on his price. Just have to settle for my 1982 316. Ho hum!


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought the LT133. 13 hp with a 38" deck. Picked it up this afternoon. I like the engine, and the tractor is very clean. I am going to mulch. What problems did you guys have with that.


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the replacement for the LT133, an LT150 hydro with the 38"deck. I bought it new in 2003 (?). Other than replacing belts and blades it has been flawless.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

jdbill said:


> I have the replacement for the LT133, an LT150 hydro with the 38"deck. I bought it new in 2003 (?). Other than replacing belts and blades it has been flawless.


Ditto although at approx 250 hours I'm still running the OE mulching blades. I did change the fuel line and battery once. I have the mulch kit and use it 99% of the time. Bought the kit about a week after buying the tractor. Works great for me. Makes the yard look like it has been bagged. But if it's tall and/or thick grass you may need to go back over it a second time to really make it look clean. Not a problem on my small <1/3 acre. Also does a great job mulching leaves. If I make a second pass I do it at 90 degrees from the first path.


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

tractor beam said:


> I had a chance to buy a 67, but the guy was smoking crack on his price. Just have to settle for my 1982 316. Ho hum!


Oh well, Some Of These Guys Prices Are Over The Roof & End up Letting Them Go For next To Nothing Or Letting Them Rot. 67 Is a Nice yr Tho 

316 Have a Twin Kohler?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The mulch kit is ordered, should have it on Friday.


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ted Bush said:


> The mulch kit is ordered, should have it on Friday.


OHHHH NOOOOOO, I Would Have Sticked With Normal Mower Deck, The Mulcher Bogs To Much For Me, I Don't Like Them At All After I Bought a Mulcher, Hope you Have Better Luck With yours.


----------

